# Infinitivo Pessoal



## Jabir

Olá, queridos foreros

Alguém poderia me explicar o que seria este tal de infinitivo pessoal?

Eu li na Wikipedia que ele assume essa forma após o verbo parecer, ex:
- Os dias pareciam voar...

Isso significa que se eu disser: 
- Nós parecíamos voarmos...

está correto?

:O

Não entendo mais nada dessa gramática maluca!


----------



## Bahiano

Veja aqui!

--> Nós parece/parecia voarmos...


----------



## Jabir

Yo no lo creyo!
Não pode ser assim!
É demais para os meus ouvidos!
Esta gramática é uma fanfarronice!

Bom, mas obrigado, Bahiano!


----------



## Jabir

Mas espere...
O infinitivo pessoal tem uso facultativo e pode ser sempre substituído pelo impessoal?
Ou existem casos de uso compulsório?


----------



## JotaPB

O único caso em que o infitivo pessoal é obrigatório são aqueles em que o sujeito é explícito na frase. Todos os outros são facultativos e dependem mais do estilo pessoal do que de qualquer outra coisa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bahiano said:


> Veja aqui!
> 
> --> Nós parece/parecia voarmos...


Realmente, agora você me pegou. Aqui a gente encontra a mesma informação:


> *Concordância do verbo PARECER *
> O verbo PARECER antes de infinitivos admite duas concordâncias:
> 
> 
> O verbo PARECER se flexiona e o infinitivo não varia.
> Exemplo: As paredes do prédio *pareciam*_ estremecer_.
> 
> 
> Não varia o verbo PARECER e o infinitivo é flexionado.
> Exemplo: Os alunos *parecia *_concordarem_ com o diretor da escola.
> 
> 
> O verbo PARECER concordará no singular, usando-se oração desenvolvida.
> Exemplo: As paredes *parece*_ que estão estremecidas._


Mas se _Eles parecia voarem_ já não é uma coisa que me soe lá muito bem, _Nós parecia voarmos _é abusar muito da minha boa vontade. Deve haver alguma restrição quanto a esse tipo de estrutura só ser possível na terceira pessoa. Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre isso?


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre isso?



Não, mas concordo consigo.


----------



## hiratafabio

Eu também não. Tive uma aula de português na pós-graduação no mês passado, o professor falou de infinitivo pessoal, mas não do verbo parecer.

Para mim, o que soa natural é "Parecíamos voar", "Parecia que voávamos". Quando o "parecer" for singular, prefiro usá-lo no começo: "Parece que as paredes estão estremecidas". Se estiver no meio e for plural, aí prefiro usar sem o "que", assim: "As paredes parecem estar estremecidas".


----------



## Jabir

Por exemplo:
"Minha mãe falou para arrumarmos o quarto"... Neste caso deve ser o pessoal, certo?
"Meus pássaros pareciam voar"... Eu diria assim, o sujeito é explícito, mas mesmo assim não diria "meus pássaros pareciam voarem"... 

Isto é uma tarefa além da mera capacidade das pessoas sãs!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Jabir said:


> ... mas mesmo assim não diria "meus pássaros pareciam voarem"...
> 
> Isto é uma tarefa além da mera capacidade das pessoas sãs!


Você não diz _pareciam voarem_ porque o _parecer _aqui é um verbo auxiliar e, por isso, não poderia ser seguido por infinitivo pessoal. 

Meus pássaros pareciam voar.  [Aqui _pareciam _é  verbo auxiliar.]
Meus pássaros parecia voarem.  [Aqui_ Meus pássaros voarem_ seria o sujeito de _parecia_.]
Meus pássaros pareciam voarem.


----------



## Jabir

Obrigado, Ariel, mas ainda não entendi em que caso o infinitivo pessoal é obrigatório.
Poderia explicar com exemplos, por favor?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Como falante nativo, eu simplesmente uso minha intuição para saber o que soa melhor.


> O emprego das formas flexionadas e não flexionadas do infinitivo é uma das questões mais controvertidas da sintaxe portuguesa. Numerosas têm sido as regras propostas pelos gramáticos para orientar com precisão o uso seletivo das duas formas. Quase todas, porém, submetidas a um exame mais acurado, revelaram-se insuficientes ou irreais. Em verdade, os escritores das diversas fases da língua nunca se pautaram, no caso, por exclusivas razões de lógica gramatical, mas se viram sempre, no ato da escolha, influenciados por ponderáveis motivos de ordem estilística, tais como o ritmo da frase, a ênfase do enunciado, a clareza da expressão.
> 
> Por tudo isso, parece-nos mais acertado falar não de regras, mas de tendências que se observam no emprego de uma e de outra forma do infinitivo.


(CUNHA, Celso Ferreira da. _Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_)

Quanto às tais tendências, acho que isso você encontra fácil na internet.


----------



## Jabir

Se eu usar a forma (verbo ir) + (infinitivo) para expressar o Imperativo na primeira pessoa do plural (ex: Não vamos comer essa lagosta porque pode estar estragada), o infinitivo é pessoal ou impessoal?

O pessoal me parece sonoramente horrível no exemplo acima!


----------



## J. Bailica

Jabir said:


> Se eu usar a forma (verbo ir) + (infinitivo) para expressar o Imperativo na primeira pessoa do plural (ex: Não vamos comer essa lagosta porque pode estar estragada), o infinitivo é pessoal ou impessoal?
> 
> O pessoal me parece sonoramente horrível no exemplo acima!



Claro (que é horrível), acho que neste caso a questão sem se coloca. Eu também sofria com este problema, até copiar para uma espécie de prontuário pessoal digital alguns casos exemplares (do ciberdúvidas, de autores que esteja a ler...); e depois, praticando a escrita (por exemplo aqui), comecei a encarar esta questão particular com mais naturalidade, e a aperceber-me de que quase sempre é realmente uma questão de gosto, de ênfase (não quer dizer que eu não hesite ou erre às vezes...)

Mas indo ao seu caso, eu, que sou um mero leigo, penso que se pode dizer que o uso do 'vamos', antes de 'comer', já faz a concordância com o sujeito. 'Comer' só pode ficar impessoal.


Onde poderiam surgir dúvidas seria em frases como esta:
_Comer / comermos (nós) lagosta era o que mais desejávamos naquele momento.



_Eu não sei explicar isto com os devidos termos técnicos, mas posso dar a minha interpretação, que vale aquilo que vale (quase nada); nestes casos, penso assim: se optar por 'comer' estou a realçar a acção de comer; se escolher 'comermos', estou a dar mais ênfase ao sujeito (nós). Não que isto explique tudo, longe disso, mas neste caso, a mim, pelo menos, ajuda-me a perceber que não é assim tão importante, é (quase) a mesma coisa - neste caso, volto a lembrar.


----------



## gvergara

No romance de Saramago que estou lendo ele emprega muito o infinitivo pessoal após verbos auxiliares, mas o caso do futuro perifrástico (_ir + Infinitivo_) talvez seja diferente... Que se pasa com os verbos modales? Tem casos em que o infinitivo pessoal esteja absolutamente proibido (ou em que soe horrível)?


----------



## Istriano

Na língua falada: _deixo vocês irem, deixem eles irem_
Na l. formal escrita: _deixo-os ir, deixem-nos ir_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

gvergara said:


> No romance de Saramago que estou lendo ele emprega muito o infinitivo pessoal após verbos auxiliares, mas o caso do futuro perifrástico (_ir + Infinitivo_) talvez seja diferente... Que se pasa com os verbos modales? Tem casos em que o infinitivo pessoal esteja absolutamente proibido (ou em que soe horrível)?


Olha, Gvergara, que eu saiba, o infinitivo que segue o auxiliar é *sempre *impessoal. Se for pessoal, é porque o que você acreditava ser um auxiliar na verdade era um verbo principal. Você teria alguns exemplos desse livro?


----------



## gvergara

Ariel Knightly said:


> Olha, Gvergara, que eu saiba, o infinitivo que segue o auxiliar é *sempre *impessoal. Se for pessoal, é porque o que você acreditava ser um auxiliar na verdade era um verbo principal. Você teria alguns exemplos desse livro?


Procurarei. Assim que os tenha encontrado, postejarei-os


----------

